# 2" receiver hitch



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone have one on there brute? I like to get one but it looks like I might have trouble getting to the rear diff fill hole? Thanks


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I took the bolt on hitch and had it welded to the bike. 




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

i wanted to get that but other mods came first so I just stuck a ball on for now.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Filthyredneck has one. Easy way to fix that problem is get a 2" holesaw and cut you an inspection hole in it it'll still be plenty strong.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup I got that exact one on my brute. I originally used either a 1.5" holesaw but less than a month later I punched it out with a 3" holesaw to give myself plenty of room since I had to fight the fill plug through that small hole. It's been that way for the 2+ years that I've had that hitch on my brute and it hasn't shown any signs of being weakened in any kind of way. 

Here's 2 pics....1st shows it with the smaller hole, 2nd shows the larger hole (which I like alot better for fill purposes). Sorry neither pic is very good, I can take a better one if needed.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Great Idea. Thanks for the info. I am going to pick one up. Found one for $64.99 Free Shipping.

2" Receiver Hitch for Kawasaki Brute Force ATV by ProMark - Free Shipping 8X | eBay


----------



## brute-a-nator (Mar 15, 2010)

I have one and all what you need is a funnel with a flexable hose so u can fill your rear diff. Very easy and no need to cut a hole


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ You are correct....no NEED to cut a hole, but even with me having small hands it's a pain in the arse to work behind that plate with a wrench to get the plug out and even harder to get it started back into the diff without dropping it a couple times. With the hole cutout it's very simple to stick a socket and extension through the hole and remove/install the plug, and you can fill the diff with a long funnel or hose very easily without making a mess.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Would there be any major changes for the 09-up brutes or would that one for 06-09 fit on a 11? had a buddy asking about that today and figured u guys may know


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

They're all the same from 05-11

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

I got my 2" hitch installed and took Filthyrednecks advise and cut out a 3" hole. Installed my hook and I am ready to go.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good man, now you get to be in the front all the time to pull everybody else threw lmao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> Looks good man, now you get to be in the front all the time to pull everybody else threw lmao


 
Yep, and just one thing missing...a set of team-green...nuts...lol


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Looks good. I want to do the same.


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

Wouldnt you know it, I got stuck in deep mud and it was nice just to hook it up without digging through the mud to find the ball. I am happy.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

One of the first times I rode with Texasdad he tied about a 3' rope to mine with a loop in the loose end that I just flipped up on the back rack under a bungee strap.....works really good, don't even have to get off the bike to hook up lol

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> One of the first times I rode with Texasdad he tied about a 3' rope to mine with a loop in the loose end that I just flipped up on the back rack under a bungee strap.....works really good, don't even have to get off the bike to hook up lol
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


It's hard being this smart!!!! Lol


----------

